# How-To: File and Install Piston Rings



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

A lot of people don't really know the process of building an engine from start to finish. Today's how-to is going to focus on filing and installing rings on a set of pistons. The first thing you're going to need to do is determine your ring gap. OEM is .017". Since the motor being built is going to be approx 500bhp, I'm opening the gap up to .025". Some on here have gone has high as .028", others have stuck to OEM and not had problems. Some manufacturers recommend different gaps for top and middle ring, but that is up to the manufacturer of your piston. This how-to is not to help determine your ring gap, merely how to file/set it. 
Tools needed:
- Feeler Gauge
- Ring filer (Not required but makes things much easier and faster)
- Fine hand file
- Ring compressor

Each piston will have 3 rings, the bottom one is 3 pieces, so you'll have 5 pieces total for each ring. 








You will want to fit the ring into the cylinder you're going to be installing it in just to be certain that it will fit properly, as there may be slight variances in cylinder sizes. Here is the top ring installed.








Take the ring and clamp it to the ring filer.








Turn the crank/handle and file it for a small amount of time. Only file ONE side of the ring. Test fit the ring again and try to slip in the feeler gauge. Test OFTEN as once you go too big you can't go smaller, but you can always open it up a little more.
Example of needing to file more:








Example of the feeler gauge fitting just right:








Once you can get the feeler gauge in there snugly, pull the ring out of the cylinder, and file edges of the end you filed. You just want to knock off any burrs that may get stuck in the ring groove on the piston. 








Repeat this for the other compression ring. Once you have both compression rings done for a piston, install the rings onto the piston. Be careful as the rings are slightly brittle and CAN break. The bottom ring goes on as flat ring, scraper ring, flat ring. 








You want to set the top ring, and the second ring gaps at 180 degrees from each other as seen here:








Lube up the piston, rings, compressor, and cylinder with automatic transmission fluid and slide the ring compressor over the top of the piston and rings:








Insert the piston/rod assembly into the cylinder:








Gently tap the middle of the piston until the assembly slides into the cylinder:


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*

Very cool. Where was this twenty years ago when I built my first motor? Where was the internet when I needed yah!!


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (passatG60)*

You are my hero!
Now please do a How-to on rod bearings! how to install / plastic gauge, etc
Please!


----------



## Twintigklepper (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









You can take a piston to put the ring down.
The rings normally don't get that far.
Thank for sharing this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (infinityman)*

Crank/Bearing/Rod install how-to will be done shortly. Waiting on the ABA crank to go into this AEB. Its not my engine, but for a friend so I'm at his mercy with the parts gathering presently. All bearings are here, just the guy providing the crank is dragging his feet.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (infinityman)*

.0074-.015" is factory compression ring gaps.
Wiseco recommends around .016 top - .018 2nd compression ring or slightly larger, .018-.020.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (Twintigklepper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Twintigklepper* »_http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You can take a piston to put the ring down.
The rings normally don't get that far.
Thank for sharing this.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

They don't get that far up but it was hard to see with the rings further down. The cylinders should be pretty true as it just came back from the machine shop so it shouldn't make much difference really. But yes, the pistons don't get that far up.


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Crank/Bearing/Rod install how-to will be done shortly. Waiting on the ABA crank to go into this AEB. Its not my engine, but for a friend so I'm at his mercy with the parts gathering presently. All bearings are here, just the guy providing the crank is dragging his feet.


thank youuuuuuu! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_.0074-.015" is factory compression ring gaps.
Wiseco recommends around .016 top - .018 2nd compression ring or slightly larger, .018-.020.


Like I said, I'm not here to debate ring gaps since different people have different ideas/methods for determining gap. You should generally follow what the piston manufacturer recommends. They will also recommend a larger gap the bigger the turbo/more horsepower you're making as well. There is no magic ring gap that encompasses all turbos/engines/power levels.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*FV-QR*

note to anyone doing this yourself. Please consult your machinst about the top of the bore after machine work has been done. Many machinsts put a slight taper to aid in ease of piston installation. Measuring ring gap at the very top of any bore is a bad idea, you should place the ring slightly further into the bore for accurate measurements.


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Like I said, I'm not here to debate ring gaps since different people have different ideas/methods for determining gap. You should generally follow what the piston manufacturer recommends. They will also recommend a larger gap the bigger the turbo/more horsepower you're making as well. There is no magic ring gap that encompasses all turbos/engines/power levels.


I agree, for an low ~80mm bore i have always been told/read/used around .018-.020" gap with great success.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for some helpful info for the masses


----------



## Pisko (Jan 14, 2006)

Great write up! Real nice to see someone take their time and do this.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Pisko)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [email protected]


----------



## inivid (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (INA)*

excellent details.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (inivid)*

my 81mm JE's are .018 top, .020 2nd ring.. its worked so far


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*

You guys need to make a whole bunch of these for our motors!!!


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (87vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87vr6* »_You guys need to make a whole bunch of these for our motors!!!

I plan on documenting/how-to-ing this whole AEB build. Its a 2.0L stroker motor too. So I can document the clearancing of the squirter etc also. As I said above, its just not my motor so I can only build as parts come to me.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*

Good work Ian


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

tip: when inserting the ring into the bore to measure gap use an old piston or taped off new piston to push the ring into the bore by at least 1/2" to make sure it is past any lip/taper and more importantly that the ring is set perpendicular to the bore.
if you just push it in an look down you may have it on an angle and not measure the true gap.
good tip is always cover your rod bolts with a peice of hose or tape to avoid scratching you crank as you tap them down the bore.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

pretty kool write up, but can i ask ,what is the reason for making the ring gap bigger on higher HP engines??


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Golfmk3_18)*

Some builders believe that opening up the 2nd end gap even more (say an additional 10%) can improve overall ring sealing by allowing trapped gases to escape before they blow past the top ring and cause ring flutter at high rpm (say above 5000 to 6000 rpm).


----------



## mirror (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Golfmk3_18)*

do yourself a favor. do not spiral the rings on, as shown. you can fracture/break a ring so easy. spend the $15 for a ring spanner. 
have to teach all the noobs something.


----------



## [email protected] (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_do yourself a favor. do not spiral the rings on, as shown. you can fracture/break a ring so easy. spend the $15 for a ring spanner. 
have to teach all the noobs something.









I have a ring spanner, most people don't though


----------



## Nitro7853 (Apr 27, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Grreat write up I'll be using this for engine performance lab at school when the time comes to drop my rods next semester. Anyway Also another reason for the wider gap would be because more hp = more strain and heat on the pistions when you let loose on a high powered motor like that the pistons are constantly being expanded from the heat so you need a little play room for high power motors helps decrease wear well in my opinion it does.


----------



## AllofurVWRbelong2me (Jul 12, 2004)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (cincyTT)*

Good stuff. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhilW (Jan 3, 2006)

Great write up, this needs to be added to the FAQ with the other one so it doesnt get lost!
Nice one tho for taking the effort.


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (PhilW)*

nice gently tapping hammer


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

total seal rings.. who's used these?
what sort of setup?


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

no one used total seal?


----------



## infinityman (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: (badger5)*

What i'm using.


----------



## jc_bb (Sep 27, 2005)

I looked at total seal then read some shocking feedback from real users. some of it on here.


----------



## bobqzzi (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: (badger5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badger5* »_total seal rings.. who's used these?
what sort of setup?

Much inferior to stock rings


----------



## O2VW1.8T (Jul 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (mirror)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mirror* »_do yourself a favor. do not spiral the rings on, as shown. you can fracture/break a ring so easy. spend the $15 for a ring spanner. 
have to teach all the noobs something.









I broke a ring use the spiral one. Got a spanner one and didn't have a problem


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (O2VW1.8T)*

I like to use the tapered ring compressors as they are quick and easy (I keep the 82.5, 83.0 and 83.5 in my tool box).


----------



## rodney_dubs (Mar 2, 2008)

ya those things rock.


----------



## J-tec (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (rodney_dubs)*

very nice writeup man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2000jettaVR62.9LT (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings ([email protected])*

Is there a way to re post the pictures in this thread?


----------



## dubtech10 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (2000jettaVR62.9LT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000jettaVR62.9LT* »_Is there a way to re post the pictures in this thread?

i second that


----------



## tainted_demon (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (dubtech10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubtech10* »_
i second that

x3
I love tech guides, helps me makes informed decisions when I'm planning an engine build


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (tainted_demon)*

BUMP FOR PICTARS


----------



## un1ko (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (2000jettaVR62.9LT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2000jettaVR62.9LT* »_Is there a way to re post the pictures in this thread?

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bam20v (Mar 8, 2009)

*Re: How-To: File and Install Piston Rings (un1ko)*

second that pictures at begining would be good


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Ring orientation*

You said: "You want to set the top ring, and the second ring gaps at 180 degrees from each other…"

That makes perfect sense and I've done it that way for many years.

BUT the Bentley manual says: "Stagger the ring gaps so that the oil scraper's ring gap will be toward the left or right of the engine and the gaps in the other two rings will be offset 120° to each side of the oil scraper ring gap." That is with the one-piece German type oil scraper ring.

On the first VW I rebuilt, circa 1984, I used the 120° offset, which also worked OK.

Any comments?


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

maybe some one will have a comment in the next 8 months :laugh:


----------



## Scullies (Apr 17, 2012)

4 years old and still some good useful information here. :thumbup:


----------

